# 129 project



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

Well it looks as though my Allis has had a better day.
I have found a replacement that needs a little work.
I will change the vital fluids and swap the carb off my Allis and see how it goes before I stick much into it.
How good of tractor is the 129?
And what kind of fluid does the hydro take and how do I change it?


----------



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I swapped the carb tonight and the solonoid.
I thought the solonoid was bad because it didnt always work,but would click.You could jump it at the starter and it would run (on carb cleaner).Now after I switched it out,it cranked over about one revolution and stopped.Wont even click.If I jump it at the starter now it will crank,but has no spark.
What am I missing?


----------



## pullerdad (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a Simplicity that did the same thing. It ended up being the ignition switch itself. It would only work when it felt like it.


----------

